# [nouveau] problème lors de la mise en place

## Ascodas

Bonjour,

Je me suis mis à "restaurer" ma bonne vieille gentoo de 2009 durant ces longs weeks-end et j'ai plus ou moins tout remis à jour et cela n'a pas été facile (quelques années sans update)

Aujourd'hui je voudrais passer sur nouveau car nvidia ne semble plus supporter ma CG :

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
```

Il me fallait le pilote 340.107 plus dispo dans l'arbre.

Ainsi je suis sous un noyau 5.4.80 et lorsque je le recompile avec les options Direct Rendering Manager en dur et nouveau en module et bien ca boote plus ... hors je ne vois pas le rapport...

Le boot stoppe sur lvm ou mdadm.

si je compile sans le DRM et nouveau ca reboote normal ...

Cela vous évoque t'il quelque chose ?

merci,

Thomas.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu compiles ton noyau toi-même ? Tu as un initrd ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il me fallait le pilote 340.107 plus dispo dans l'arbre.
> 
> 

 

Si vraiment tu veux installer les pilotes nvidia, le sujet sur le forum, et l'overlay qui permet (pour le moment) de les installer.

----------

## Ascodas

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Tu compiles ton noyau toi-même ? Tu as un initrd ?
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Salut netfab et merci pour ta reponse,

Oui je le compile à la main et pas de genkernel.

Je voudrais passer sous nouveau pour une solution durable.

Je viens de remettre les sources d'équerre et j'ai recompilé avec un oldconfig -> ca passe et ca boote.

j'ai donc poursuivit en activant nouveau et maintenant ca bloque sur le insmod de backlight.ko, video.ko ey nouveau.ko ...

Je vais chercher dans cette direction.

Merci,

T

----------

